# 245/40/18 on 2011 Jetta?



## ztsquag (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Everyone

Just leased a 2011 Jetta 2.5, know not everyone is too stoked on them but I'm loving it so far (first new car)!

Quick tire question - anyone know if a 245 wide tire will fit a 2011 jetta with no issues?

Have some 18x8 wheels i'm looking to get set up on.

Long story short, tire shop I talked to is having 245/40/18 bf good super sport a/s's shipped over before I confirmed that was the size I wanted....I do like the look of a wider tire but I'm yet to confirm if the size will fit my jetta.

If anyone has any knowledge for me that would be great

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Keep your fingers crossed for a response from someone that has more direct experience than I do. I know on older VWs (MkIV) that size tire will fit with a few considerations. I'm running tires with the same overall dimensions (245/35/19) on my 04 R32, and it's definitely the largest size possible without rolling fender lips, removing or modifying fender liners, etc. The offset of the wheels must be exactly right (within a mm or two) or you could rub in a number of places. You didn't mention the offset of your intended wheels or how they differ in relation to stock equipment. But I would say they likely need to have an offset in the vicinity of 10+mm less than oem wheels just to keep the tire from rubbing the strut. If your wheel offsets aren't perfect you could always add spacers to get it where you want. The only way to know for sure is for someone that knows what they're doing to take a lot of very accurate measurements, or find someone that has already done/tried it to share their knowledge. 

BTW, what kind of tire shop orders tires for a car if they don't know they'll fit? :screwy: I'd find another shop. If you just like the idea of a wider tire but without such tight tolerances, easier options are 235/40/18 or 245/35/18.


----------



## ztsquag (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Airy32,

The offset for my wheels was determined by the company I ordered them from, they know its a 2011 Jetta and the fit is guaranteed, so as long as they know what they're doing, should be all set (i hope!)

Same goes with the tire shop, its just a discount tire but its very highly rated for the Denver area - they know its a 2011 Jetta, and im with you, i'd assume they wouldnt have the tires shipped out if they weren't going to fit, but this wasnt verified. Partially my fault, partially theirs....basically I called in asking if they had any 245/30/18's in stock and they said they would have to call around and check and then get back to me. Called in to check the next day and they said they found them and they were being shipped out from NV. Hoping they didnt jump the gun.

Fact that you're running 245/35/19's is a bit reassuring, but i'm not sure of my offset (again, wheel company sends the necessary offset for the vehicle, so i'm just hoping they got it right) - still pretty new to this stuff.

Thanks a TON for the advice/insight


----------



## ztsquag (Dec 17, 2010)

Just in case anyone stumbles upon this in the future - talked to discount tire and ended up going with 235/40/18 Continental ExtremeContact DWS's.....very highly rated tire, haven't put them through much yet but they seem like they'll do the job for sure...and they look awesome.

Posting a few crappy cell phone pics in the jetta forum.


----------

